# Dinner Time?!



## pOker (Feb 9, 2010)

I know someone already started a thread about this but it wont load on this slow computer and its already at 36 pages..

So lets start it up here..!
Any recipes and pictures are soooo welcome..
WHAT DID YOU HAVE FOR DINNER!?



I am always interested in new meals as I LOVEEEE to cook.


----------



## pOker (Feb 9, 2010)

Tonight I am making

Barbeque chicken wings..As in regular drumsticks--not the litte ones..along with that we are having Chicken Rice and Avocado..
YUMMYY


----------



## degrassi (Feb 9, 2010)

Yesterday I made Teriyaki salmon, Mexican barley pilaf(usually i use brown rice but switched it to barkley this time) and sauted broccoli, cauliflower and zuchini. 

Tonight we are just having spaghetti.


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 10, 2010)

last night it was spaghetti bolognese made with quorn mince. very tasty! tonight will involve pasta as it's my Rainbow's night


----------



## irishlops (Feb 10, 2010)

Yesterday was..
Gravy with chicken and potatoes.  Nice.


----------



## Brandy456 (Feb 10, 2010)

Last night I had Spaghetti


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 10, 2010)

We just got done making veggie stew for tonight. It consists of vegetable stock broth plus tons of individually cooked and seasoned veggies in the mix. Today's was: fingerling potatoes, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, snap peas, red bell pepper, plus tempeh cooked in sesame oil & rolled in sesame seeds. Delicious!


----------



## Violet23 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yesterday was mozerella pizza, good and simple  tonight is still a plan in motion


----------



## irishlops (Feb 10, 2010)

I am just after chicken flavoured noodles, so unhealthly lol


----------



## Raspberry82 (Feb 11, 2010)

I had steak and mashed celery root with cream and butter. Was good! I don't eat refined carbs any more, so the celery root is an awesome sub for mashed potatoes.


----------



## Brandy456 (Feb 11, 2010)

Aha last night we had mac&cheese.
I wasn't feeling well, and didn't want to eat so my mom made me food anyways (something she knows i'll eat)


----------



## Nela (Feb 11, 2010)

I make a rather nice tuna casserole and it's pretty simple to make so maybe someone could try it sometime...

The first is with potatoes:

Basically it's just mashed potatoes, onions and celery, tuna, and cheese.

Boil the potatoes and as they are boiling, fry up celery and onions in a pan...Add in the tuna.Mash up potatoes... I put salt, pepper, milk, sour cream, chives, and a bit of garlic salt in mine. Add in the veggies and tuna, mix. Spread in a dish, and cover with cheese. Then basically cook it enough to get the cheese melted to your liking. And voila. 

The other is with pasta:

Make the same veggie/tuna mix. Boil pasta... And prepare a cream of celery (I use Campbells) Mix everything together and cover with cheese. Bake to your liking.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 11, 2010)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> I had steak and mashed celery root with cream and butter. Was good! I don't eat refined carbs any more, so the celery root is an awesome sub for mashed potatoes.



Cauliflower makes an awesome mashed potato substitute also. Try it mashed with some garlic in it. Yummmmmmm!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 11, 2010)

I have italian chicken breasts in the slow cooker right now. I'm going to serve it with pasta on the side and garlic bread.


----------



## degrassi (Feb 11, 2010)

Having crispy baked chicken breasts, roasted sweet potatoes, and some mixed veggies tonight.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Feb 11, 2010)

The cauliflower idea sounds good! I'll have to try that!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 11, 2010)

Everyone's dinners sound good! Nela, I like your idea of using mashed potatoes in the tuna casserole. I've done that with canned salmon. Paul loves tuna casserole. Sometimes I make the regular way with the egg noodles and cream of mushroom soup, and sometimes I make my own sauce for it using flour, milk, chicken broth, garlic, parsley and sour cream. Sometimes I use broccoli instead of peas too.

I'm going to have to try the mashed cauliflower! I like celery root but it's really hard to find here.

Last night I made a sort of beef stroganoff, except it had veggie meatballs instead of beef. The recipe was my own creation. It turned out well! We had it over egg noodles with sliced cucumbers in pomegranate vinegar on the side.


----------



## BethM (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, everyone's meals are SO much better than mine! 
Tonight I had some salad and a Morningstar Farms chik'n patty with a bit of bbq sauce on it. 

Last night I made Mock Tuna Salad, and had some of it in a pita pocket.


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2010)

as i am sick my meal was a few bites of a chicken pot pie (just your average from the freezer one) and 1/2 a yogurt.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 12, 2010)

Last night was wild rice & adzuki beans loaded with reg & green peppers, carrots, mushrooms, and tomato - with a side of mashed yam & spinach. Yum!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 14, 2010)

Fried Shrimp Rice and Spinach.

Shrimp Fry follow directions on box. Season shrimp to your liking. Zatarains shrimp fry.
rice 
Put 1 cup rice to two cups water. Put rice in water put on high let boil for three minute then turn on low and cover rice check after ten minute I normally have to add a another half cup of water. Butter to taste and add some pepper. Don't stir before completely done

Canned spinach season to taste. 

i know most people know how to do it but I thought for people who did not. 

I Used Conalia Oil


----------



## Nela (Feb 15, 2010)

WowI didn't know there was such a thing as canned spinach! That reminds me... I should make me some spinach rice


----------



## BethM (Feb 15, 2010)

Husband and I were both craving something salty, so we ordered pizza. 
Pizza Hut. Pan crust, with mushrooms and black olives.


----------



## irishlops (Feb 16, 2010)

Tonight it will be a normal dinner of spuds, peas, fish and gravy.
Dessert will be PANCAKES!


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 17, 2010)

This is what I had tonight; I'll post the recipe below (yum)

*Pumpkin Curry with Lentils and Apple*

1 cup red lentils
1 cup brown lentils
8 cups water
1/2 tsp. turmeric
1 tbsp canola oil
1 large onion, sliced
2 tomatoes, cored and chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
1-1/2 tbsp curry powder (or to taste)
2 tsp ground cumin
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp ground cloves
2 cups peeled, cubed (1-inch size) seeded pumpkin*
2 potatoes, unpeeled and chopped
2 carrots, peeled and sliced
2 cups packed fresh spinach, chopped
1 Granny Smith apple, unpeeled, cored and diced

Place red and brown lentils in a pan with the water and turmeric. Cook over medium-low heat til tender, about 45 minutes. Drain, reserving 2-1/2 cups of the cooking liquid.
Meanwhile, heat the canola oil in a large deep pot over medium heat. Stir in the onion, cook until tender and transparent (about 5 min). Stir in the tomatoes and garlic; cook 5 min more, stirring occasionally. Mix in the curry powder, cumin, salt, pepper, and cloves. Add the cooked lentils, reserved cooking liquid, pumpkin, potatoes, and carrots. Cover and cook over med-low heat until the vegetables are tender, 35 to 45 minutes. Stir in the spinach and apple. Cook until pumpkin can be easily pierced with a fork (about 15 min more).

*Be sure to use small sugar pumpkins for this recipe. The flesh of Halloween-type pumpkins is too stringy. Also, any winter squash such as butternut, acorn, or buttercup can be substituted for the pumpkin.


I opted to use squash for this recipe, and cannot say enough about how nicely it came out. Since I cannot tolerate spices very well, I did cut the amount of cumin and turmeric in half (I put in only 1 tsp cumin and 1/4 tsp turmeric), so you might have to adjust amounts to your own taste. I found that the taste of everything blends together beautifully, and the apple gives it a nice sweetish flavor. It's one of the best vegetarian recipes I've come across recently. It also freezes very well and tastes just as good thawed and reheated.


----------



## SunnyCait (Feb 17, 2010)

Since tonight was our big grocery shopping/clean out the fridge/re-organize the kitchen day, and I don't get off work til 6 now, we just ate Hardees.  

But tomorrow night I am making gumbo and beignets. *mouth drools*


----------



## cheryl (Feb 17, 2010)

At the moment i am cooking lasagna and garlic bread for tea...it's 7:10pm,so tea is a bit late tonight.


----------



## Brandy456 (Feb 17, 2010)

cheryl wrote:


> At the moment i am cooking lasagna and garlic bread for tea...it's 7:10pm,so tea is a bit late tonight.


Tea for you is like our dinner, or do you guys have two entirely different meals.


----------



## SunnyCait (Feb 18, 2010)

Gumbo!


----------



## Nela (Feb 18, 2010)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Gumbo!


:faint:That looks sooooooooooooo yummy


----------



## SunnyCait (Feb 18, 2010)

It was really good! Of course... True to gumbo nature, it was way better today for lunch! LMAO.

Not sure what to fix tonight, something with chicken. Probably be boring and just smother it... Sister has her BF staying over and he's a meat and potatoes kind of guy. Which is good because we are down with that! LMAO.


----------



## degrassi (Feb 18, 2010)

Tonight I'm making Thai Red curry with chicken, broccoli, green beans and red peppers. Served over Brown rice. Smells so yummy as its just cooking now!


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 18, 2010)

Fish taco's! Love them and their quick and easy; cheat by using frozen fish sticks, (Gortons lemon pepper are pretty darn good for this idea); and cole-slaw that comes in the bag and you just add the dressing; put into corn tortilla's add some cilantro and voila - dinner!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 22, 2010)

Mmm fish tacos! I should try that with the frozen fish. I bet they'd be good with non-breaded seasoned tilapia too. I may have to make fish tacos next week!

Last night Paul and I made egg rolls together for the first time. Sauteed shredded cabbage, carrots, garlic, and baby shrimp, and seasoned with salt and pepper. Then rolled them up in the egg roll wrappers, brushed the sides with seasoned oil, and baked for about 15 minutes. I made a dipping sauce of soy sauce, lemon juice and sugar to go with them. They turned out pretty well! Not as good as fried, but a good substitute. 

I also made this stir fry recipe: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Pork-Apple-and-Ginger-Stir-Fry-with-Hoisin-Sauce/Detail.aspx

I used tofu instead of pork, more broccoli, and half the soy sauce. It turned out really well!


----------



## Sabine (Feb 22, 2010)

I was feeling lazy tonight so we just had meatballs in tomato sauce with pasta.
Yesterday we had spare ribs with roast potatoes and broccoli. Tomorrow I am working so it may be a burger with chips dinner when I get back.


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 22, 2010)

The tofu egg rolls sound just fantastic! I'm definetly trying those this week.. 

The only problem with this "thread" is that everytime I read it - I GET HUNGRY!

Last night I made slow cooker pulled pork - sooo good. McCormick & Schmicks has a seasoning packet - mix with 1/2 cup Ketchup, 1/2 cup Brown Sugar and 1/3 cupCider vinager; I also added dried pepper flakes, cumin and chili powder to up the spicy factor; and as I forgot the rolls to serve it on I whipped up some frenchbread rolls; pile the pork on the roll - top with coleslaw and YUM! Would also have been great if I had remembered to get the pickeled banana peppers - but still was spicy, sweet and tasty.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 24, 2010)

Julie, the egg rolls were good. For some reason, they were even better as leftovers last night. I put them back in the oven to crisp them up some more. If you decide to make egg rolls and bake them, I suggest letting them get more crispy rather than less crispy. Tomorrow we are having the last of the egg rolls and stir fry!

Tonight's dinner was so good. I always buy a whole chicken when they're on sale. Sometimes I make chicken and dumplings and sometimes I roast them. This time, I stuck my (gloved because raw meat freaks me out) hands under the skin over the breast to separate it from the meat, then rubbed a mix of olive oil and Lawry's seasoning salt under the skin as well as on the skin and the rest of the chicken. Baked it breast side up at 425 until the thigh was 180 degrees and had to cover it with foil for part of the roasting time so it didn't get too dark. The chicken turned out incredibly! So moist and tender. I think the combination of using lots of seasoning salt and getting to use my awesome digital probe thermometer (it beeps when the meat reaches the right temperature so no overcooking) is responsible. Paul isn't a big fan of roasted chicken, especially the breast, but even he really liked it. We also had steamed red potatoes and tomato salad (tomatoes, dash of sugar and salt, balsamic vinegar). Yummy!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 3, 2010)

I just found the best brussell sprouts recipe ever!

http://www.101cookbooks.com/archives/goldencrusted-brussels-sprouts-recipe.html


----------



## Sabine (Mar 4, 2010)

I must try the Brussels sprouts recipe. i love them even plain boiled but David hates them so I don't buy them very often. Maybe with the help of this recipe I can convince him


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 4, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I must try the Brussels sprouts recipe. i love them even plain boiled but David hates them so I don't buy them very often. Maybe with the help of this recipe I can convince him


They were even better leftover. I melted some cheddar on top. I microwaved the leftovers, but I'l bet they would be een better heated in the toaster oven.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 4, 2010)

Tonight's dinner is garlic beef with asparagus and mushroom stir-fry. I'm looking forward to the veggies and sauce over my rice - hubby gets all the meat.

For reference in future posts to this thread: I am a vegetarian that eats fish and shellfish and hubby is a carnivour. I frequently fix meat dishes for him and I eat all the non-meat stuff.


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 4, 2010)

:bunnydance:nice to see my favourite vegetable getting a mention - brussel sprouts! im the only one in my family who likes them. with regards to left over sprouts - in my opinion the only way to eat them is in a bubble and squeak. one of the tastiest leftover dishes ever:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 4, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> :bunnydance:nice to see my favourite vegetable getting a mention - brussel sprouts! im the only one in my family who likes them. with regards to left over sprouts - in my opinion the only way to eat them is in a bubble and squeak. one of the tastiest leftover dishes ever:bunnydance::bunnydance:



OK, what is a "bubble and squeak"?

That was the best brussel sprout recipe ever!Boiling or steaming won't suffice ever again!


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 5, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> OK, what is a "bubble and squeak"?
> 
> That was the best brussel sprout recipe ever!Boiling or steaming won't suffice ever again!



its an old way of using up the leftovers from the sunday roast. you chop up the cold roast potatoes and mix in left over brussels (or any green veg). heat some oil (used to be the fat from the joint of meat) in a large frying pan. add the potatoe mix and shape in to a circle. it should be about 1/4 inch thick. fry until the bottom has a nice brown crust then flip over and brown the other side. very tasty!

i was raised by grandparents so nothing was wasted - the sunday joint kept us going until friday when we ate fish


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 5, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Tonight's dinner is garlic beef with asparagus and mushroom stir-fry. I'm looking forward to the veggies and sauce over my rice - hubby gets all the meat.



The garlic beef recipes was awesome. It got rave reviews from hubby! I marinated the beef in the sauce for around 2 hours before cooking. Hubby said is was extremely tender and flavorful.


Garlic Beef with Asparagus and Shiitakes Recipe

*SND Note:* Any mushroom can be substituted for shiitakes. And asparagus can be replaced with any green vegetable, such as snow peas, broccoli or Chinese broccoli. If you like a lot of sauce, increase the quantity of stock or water to 1 1/2 cups and add additional corn starch slurry to thicken.

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds flank steak or sirloin steak 
5 tablespoons soy sauce 
2 tablespoons Chinese rice wine (shaohsing) 
1 1/2 tablespoons of corn starch 
4 1/2 tablespoons of garlic, minced 
1 pound fresh shiitake mushrooms, stems removed and sliced 
2 bunches asparagus, trimmed and sliced 
4 tablespoons canola oil 
5 tablespoons oyster sauce 
1-2 tablespoons chili garlic sauce (optional) 
1 cup chicken stock or water
Directions

Trim excess fat and gristle from flank steak and thinly slice against the grain. In a medium bowl, combine 4 tablespoons soy sauce, rice wine, corn starch and 2 1/2 tablespoons of garlic. Add beef and toss to coat with marinade. 
Heat 2 tablespoons of oil in a wok over high heat. Add flank steak and stir-fry until just browned, but still medium rare. Remove immediately and set aside. 
Add 2 tablespoons of oil to the wok and 2 tablespoons of garlic. Stir-fry until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Add mushrooms and sautÃ© until soft, 3-4 minutes. Add asparagus and stir-fry for 1-2 minutes. Asparagus should still be crisp. 
Mix in oyster sauce, chili garlic sauce and 1 tablespoon soy sauce to mushroom/asparagus mixture. Stir in chicken stock. Add the beef and toss gently in the sauce. Adjust seasonings to taste and additional slurry of corn starch to the sauce if necessary. Serve over jasmine rice or noodles.
Makes 6 servings


----------



## cheryl (Mar 5, 2010)

I just had an easy tea last night..both my boys stayed at friends houses so i was home alone..just had chinese beef noodles.

Don't know what i'm having tonight yet as my eldest son Anthony has gone away for the long weekend and i'm not sure if Jeremy is coming home or staying at friends house again.


----------



## BethM (Mar 6, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> For reference in future posts to this thread: I am a vegetarian that eats fish and shellfish and hubby is a carnivour. I frequently fix meat dishes for him and I eat all the non-meat stuff.


Sorry to nitpick, but if you eat fish and shellfish, you're a pescatarian. Vegetarians don't eat any animals.

(I am pescatarian, too. I have a few vegetarian friends who are endlessly frustrated because they will request vegetarian food and are then presented with fish. By definition, a vegetarian eats a plant-based diet, with or without dairy/eggs. Fish and shellfish are, technically, animals.)



On a side note, I am totally trying that brussels sprouts recipe. I LOVE brussels sprouts!! Thank you for sharing the recipe!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 6, 2010)

*BethM wrote: *


> Sorry to nitpick, but if you eat fish and shellfish, you're a pescatarian. Vegetarians don't eat any animals.


I've used the term pescatarian before, but it's usually easier to just say vegetarian so as not to confuse people.


----------



## BethM (Mar 6, 2010)

Ye*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Sorry to nitpick, but if you eat fish and shellfish, you're a pescatarian. Vegetarians don't eat any animals.
> ...


Yeah, but then you give the impression that vegetarians eat fish, which ends up making things more frustrating for actual vegetarians. Like I said, I'm sorry to nitpick, but my veg friends used to get on me about this, as I'd say the same thing. Veg who eats fish. But, the ones who are veg for ethical reasons get very upset when a plate of fish is set in front of them when they've requested a veg meal. 

I agree the term pescatarian can be confusing, but it's just people haven't heard it much. For catered events at work, I do check the vegetarian box, as the 'regular' meal has fish/pork/chicken, which I don't eat, no fish option! Plus, if there aren't 3 or more veg meals requested, they won't even bring a veg meal. I felt so bad for one girl, who went without food for several events, I started requesting the veg meal even before I stopped eating the omni food.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 6, 2010)

Another awesome veggie recipe. My steaming days are over! 

Garlic Roasted Asparagus:

Ingredients

2 pounds asparagus, tough ends trimmed, rinsed and patted dry 
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil





1 1/2 tablespoons minced garlic 
Salt




Freshly ground black pepper 
2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice
Directions
Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F.

In a large glass baking dish, toss the asparagus with the olive oil and garlic. Season lightly with salt and pepper, and toss. Bake until the asparagus are tender and lightly browned, 15 to 20 minutes, depending upon the thickness of the stalks, stirring twice. 

Remove from the oven and toss with the lemon juice. Adjust the seasoning, to taste.

Serve warm or at room temperature


----------



## RexyRex (Mar 6, 2010)

I LOVE asparagus, will be trying that recipe soon!! 

On a side note, I've never tried brussell sprouts before, but that picture looked awesome!! What to they taste like?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 6, 2010)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> I LOVE asparagus, will be trying that recipe soon!!
> 
> On a side note, I've never tried brussell sprouts before, but that picture looked awesome!! What to they taste like?


A brussell sprout is sort of like a baby cabbage. When you boil them they tend to be a little bitter, but fixing them this way gives them a great flavor and they are very tender.


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 6, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> A brussell sprout is sort of like a baby cabbage. When you boil them they tend to be a little bitter, but fixing them this way gives them a great flavor and they are very tender.



the bitterness could be because they were picked too early - an ideal sprout has a slight nutty taste. we grew all our own veg when i was a child, and sprouts had to be picked after a frost. 

here, the bags of frozen ones often contain very small bitter ones:X oh well! any port in a storm when sprouts arent in season here


----------



## degrassi (Mar 6, 2010)

Roasting any veggie makes them better  I frequently do roasted broccoli and cauliflower. So yummy!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 6, 2010)

*degrassi wrote: *


> Roasting any veggie makes them better  I frequently do roasted broccoli and cauliflower. So yummy!


Agreed! I am fixing the roasted garlic asparagus for dinner tonight, which inspired me to post the recipe.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 6, 2010)

For tea tonight i'm making snitchzel and garlicmashed potatoes and veggies and brown onion gravy..mmmm.....


----------



## BethM (Mar 7, 2010)

Mmmm, thanks for posting that asparagus recipe, Patti! I adore asparagus. (Husband doesn't like brussels sprouts -or- asparagus, so that means more for me! I will be trying that. I usually spread the stalks on a baking sheet, spray lightly with olive oil, sprinkle with some kosher salt, and broil for a few minutes. I love to let the tops start to get a bit crispy (but not burned). If I'm having it as a side dish, I'll sprinkle the hot asparagus with some fresh Parmesan, or if I'm having it as a main dish, I'll top the spears with a still-runny fried egg. Yum! 


Tonight, husband took me out to see Alice in Wonderland. After, we were going to stop at the pub for dinner, but when we got there it was packed and there was a line to get in. If there is one thing husband won't tolerate, it's waiting to get a table at a restaurant. So we went to our favorite Chinese place and got takeout. I had shrimp fried rice, veggie lo mein, and veggie spring rolls.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 7, 2010)

I fixed the roasted garlic asparagus tonight boneless, skinless chicken breasts coated with crushed French's french-fried onion rings.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 19, 2010)

I am in the process of eating this yum, yum!
The chips are so thick and chunky!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 20, 2010)

That looks so deliciously unhealthy!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 20, 2010)

I am fixing this for dinner tonighter with bacon-wrapped filets (for hubby):

Roasted Cauliflower

Ingredients

1 head of cauliflower 
2-3 cloves of garlic, peeled and coarsely minced 
Lemon juice (from 1/2 or a whole lemon) 
Olive oil 
Coarse salt and freshly ground black pepper 
Parmesan cheese

Method
*1* Preheat oven to 400Â°F. Cut cauliflower into florets and put in a single layer in an oven-proof baking dish. Toss in the garlic. Squeeze lemon juice over cauliflower and drizzle each piece with olive oil. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. If the oven hasn't reached 400Â°F yet, set aside until it has. 

*2* Place casserole in the hot oven, uncovered, for 25-30 minutes, or until the top is lightly brown. Test with a fork for desired doneness. Fork tines should be able to easily pierce the cauliflower. Remove from oven and sprinkle generously with Parmesan cheese. Serve immediately.

Serves 4.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 20, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> That looks so deliciously unhealthy!


I know! It was yummy


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 20, 2010)

What I had today. Mashed potatoes, home made roasties, gravy, carrots and celery. Ma cooked beef too but I don't eat beef.

Those aren't giant carrots or anything lol! I just eat small portions.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 20, 2010)

Tonight for tea i am going to make chicken casserole in my slow cooker...well i'm going to start making it this afternoon..by tea time it will be all ready.


----------



## jcl_24 (Mar 21, 2010)

Well tonight was just a Pot Noodle, but will be cooking a proper meal in the week.

Diced chicken fried, with the juice of 1-2 limes added to the frying pan and some cherry tomatoes (plus any other veg or even meat you fancy). Good to have with pasta or flavoured rice.

With a nice quality sauce, it tastes very good and is a filling meal as a whole

Jo xx


----------



## SunnyCait (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been really proud of myself for trying to branch out and make something new-ish.

Last night we had a sort of Caribbean jerk chicken, cous cous (eh...), and tomato/cucumber salad.

Tonight we're having cajun seasoned porkchops, black beans and rice, and a simple romaine/tomato salad. 

I'm also making truffles tonight.  My ganache setting in the fridge and by late tonight it should be set enough. I'm thinking of coating them with coconut. Of course... I could just eat ganache straight from the bowl.


----------



## degrassi (Mar 24, 2010)

Tonight I made Teriyaki Salmon, Brown rice pilaf and steamed mixed veggies. I needed something healthy as I ate horrible all weekend since my parents were out of town. I was craving veggies!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Mar 24, 2010)

Just wanted to say that last night, my fiance made an AWESOME dinner. He made home-made veggie sushi rolls and a vegan pizza using nan as the crust. SO delicious.


----------



## katt (Apr 18, 2010)

so I am bumping this thread!
:bump:bump:bump:bump

my dinner tonight:

Macaroni salad, Potato chips, and a mozzarella sandwich ( fresh mozzarella, spinach, tomato, balsamic vinegar, and olive oil on a crusty roll)

oh, and some organic chocolate milk!


----------



## BethM (Apr 19, 2010)

Today Husband and I went to the Indian buffet for lunch, so I wasn't all that hungry for dinner. I did have a nice salad: red, green, and romaine lettuce with bits of cucumbers and 1/4 of an avocado. I was in the mood for something salty, too, so I cooked up two pieces of Smart Bacon (vegetarian).


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2010)

So I am going to try to keep this going, even if I am alone in my efforts! LOL

Today (well, yesterday) for lunch (as I didn't really eat dinner, just snacked all night) I had a sandwich from a local cafe that was really good!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 23, 2010)

I am just going to make nacho's for tea tonight..it's just me and my 14 year old Jeremy home..my eldest son Anthony has gone away with his friends for the long weekend....so just something quick and simple but very yummy!


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 23, 2010)

as it's basketball and freestyle dance night - not me the kids - we are having our favourite prawn and potato curry from levi root's cookbook. mmmmmmmm the cooking time fits in with our timings


----------



## SunnyCait (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm trying out something new with roast... I rarely have time to do one properly because we are always either coming back from somewhere, leaving to somewhere, or getting ready to go somewhere. Today I had nowhere to be and it's glorious! So roast.  The secret ingredient... Coke. We'll see... My wife is skeptical LOL.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 26, 2010)

Chilli Spaghetti and cheese, so yummy


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 28, 2010)

Grace..do you put butter in your spaghetti too?!?!?!


----------



## degrassi (Apr 28, 2010)

Yesterday I tried making something new: Dijon Chicken and Broccoli, served with brown rice. It was really good and easy to make. Low fat and low cal too  Healthier then a similar dish I make using cream of mushroom soup instead of the dijon/chicken broth this recipe called for.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 28, 2010)

Brandy456 wrote:


> Grace..do you put butter in your spaghetti too?!?!?!



Nope that is just mild cheese


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 20, 2010)

Thought I'd dredge up this thread! I've cooked so many great recipes lately. Tonight I made stuffed peppers. I'd made them once before using a different recipe and they were only so-so. This time I made my own recipe using orange bell peppers and ground turkey. Yum! And for some reason incredibly filling.

What did everyone else have?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 20, 2010)

YAY My thread had 36 or something pages lol , I just saw the new thread. Hmmm everyone's dinner sounds very good, I had steak with sauteed mushrooms and onion (with butter!!) and salad for dinner simple but delicious


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 20, 2010)

Going to the Pink concert today so God only knows what my dinner will be  Chips and a burger from a van


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 21, 2010)

I made chicken and dumplings for dinner. It was SO good! Usually it's a 2 day process for me- I boil a whole chicken on the first day, then refrigerate the broth and chicken separately. Skim the fat off the broth and cut up the chicken the next day. Peel and chop up veggies, add to broth, cook until tender. Make dumplings, add to pot, cook. Add chicken. Takes a while, but it's really good and a nice special treat!

Tonight I tried a recipe for fast chicken and dumplings. All you have to do is bring some chicken broth to a boil and season it with some herbs, then you get a can of layered biscuit dough (!), separate each biscuit into 3 layers, dredge in flour, then tear each layer into 3 pieces as it goes in the pot. Cook for about 10 minutes, then add some cooked chicken. I couldn't believe how good it was! The dumplings didn't taste like canned dough (which I seldom buy) at all, they were just great. Also only took about 30 minutes compared to several hours for the other recipe. I'll continue to make my from scratch recipe, but make this one sometimes too


----------



## Brandy456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Last night I wasn't up for anything too heavy, so I made moi a feta salad. I took pics, that i'll upload later.


----------

